# Acrylic tank heating



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

I was given a lovely acrylic tank a while ago and I must admit I have been wracking my brain as to what to do with it! It is, I guess, the standard 'chondro' style acrylic.. 2.5x2.5x2 and I would like to use it as a growing on tank for my Baroni. What would be the best way to heat acrylic? The baroni tends to have a lower ambient but will utilize a basking spot during the day (and fairly high humidity) She will also need UV! I am lead to believe hot spots will cause issues with the plastic? Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Going to bump this as still needing advice, thanks


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

pics of the tank might help, give us an idea of the ventilation, thickness of the plastic, etc


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

The acrylic is 5mm thick and the only ventilation/wire access at the moment are the two rows of holes each end of the tank (see below)


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Bump.. can no one help me! :gasp:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

yuminyi1979 said:


> give us an idea of the ventilation,image


Those are the ventilation holes in the picture. To the OP, i have little experience with acrylic tanks, you easiest approach is to put a heatmat in, as you can just remove the plug and push the wire through, however with a bit of care and the right drill bit you can install any sort of heating, its down to finding what gives the right temps. As for installing UV, either use a CFL, or cut the starters wires and connect them up again after threading through using a junction box

Dave


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! Ventilation is shown in the pic, two rows of 2mm holes each end of the tank.. This is only preliminary as I can always create more ventilation/access if needs be. My main query was how safe certain types of heating will be for this kind of acrylic.. I have often heard heat sources that is in contact with the plastic can be an issue (hence the worry of a heat matt..) But then high heat spots caused by lights and ceramic can melt the plastic! The UV is not such an issue as I can make access for the wires and have been sent a few fittings to glue/secure in place. : victory:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I've used heat mats and ceramics in an acrylic lined wooden viv and never noticed any problems, but maybe it would cause problems in yours because its ventilated differently. Uv may cause the acrylic to yellow over time and become brittle too

Dave


----------

